# muay thai licence



## joseff570 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi just a quick question , im new to muay thai and im just wondering if you need a licence to fight at ameture level and if you can still fight even with a criminal record?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you train at a Muay Thai gym?

If you do then your coach should know all this.

If you're new then I'm sure in the time it'll take you to get to fighting standard your coach will have informed you.

Anyone?


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

The gym in the UK i trained at wouldn't let you spar or compete until you got a licence. I think in the past couple of years a new licencing federation was formed for Muay Thai the UKMF. Here's a link to their site hope this helps Home - UKMF


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I'll be a son of a gun!

I last sparred about 4yrs back in a MT gym and the subject of a license never came up.

Is this around all gyms now?


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've never had a fight myself, but have trained in MT gyms with guys who have, never had a conversation about licences before. I can only assume that its a gym by gym thing...


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

There could be a difference between a licence and insurance but I can only speak from an MMA point of view with no governing body. My old style karate clubs called it a licence but it was effectively insurance?

Any reputable club of any style should ensure their students are covered to claim if they suffer a serious injury during training. We have an expensive club policy that covers all our students but they have to pay a fee to us to be included on the policy. This is not transferable as its a club policy to us and not an individual one unique to the student.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

This is that stupid thing about govt language use. Effectively yes we are talking about insurance but in government terms there was this idea of licensing and the terminology stuck. Its the bullshit idea that you need a license to be a martial artist and that you should have something to prove it. Not sure if anyone remembers the period when Katana were made illegal and shops had to get proof of some sort of martial arts license from people? event they didn't know what they were asking for!


----------



## IronShins (Jan 12, 2014)

You don't need a license to fight just a quick medical morning of the fight, and sight a bit of paper saying you compete at your own risk


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought that was the case. Thanks for the clarification.

Know anything about those with a criminal record that want to fight? (asking on behalf of the thread-starter I hasten to add).


----------



## IronShins (Jan 12, 2014)

No don't see it being a problem I wasn't asked just blood pressure test and listen to the heart beat


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope crim record is not an issue, I've come across some right psychos with long records over the years which probably explains why they were fighting... oh I'd like to add that a lot of those psychos were very good friends of mine and it was all a fit up and they are good to their mums so they can't be nutters who enjoy recreationally committing acts of violence.

I miss doing door work.


----------



## sore knuckles (Jan 20, 2014)

willpac said:


> The gym in the UK i trained at wouldn't let you spar or compete until you got a licence. I think in the past couple of years a new licencing federation was formed for Muay Thai the UKMF. Here's a link to their site hope this helps Home - UKMF


Wow really, my gym requires licenses for bouts and sparring within pro fight camps but amateurs are free to throw down if they book the mat time. That being said we do savate and not muay thai so maybe that's the difference maker.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess from my gyms point of view my trainer was covering themselves in case someone gets injured i guess.


----------

